# what size did your red devil



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i bought mines when he was around 1.5'' and a month later hes near 3''..at first his tank mates 2 convicts and a oscar all the same size used to punk him..especially the oscar..but just this last week ive noticed..well has they say in the land of the blind the 1 eyed man is king..my red devil is king..he has all 3 of them cornered in the upper left hand corner and there all scared to move..i dont know when this happened or what happened but the guy owns them all even the 4'' oscar who used to make the red devil his bi****..lol..anyways a what size did yours turn mean?


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

4 - 6" is when it usually happens i think... those things are f*cking mean get those other fish out before one morning you wake up and they all dead, RD's kill in darkness...

btw how big do fahaka puffers get? i see you got 1 in a 125g... sorry to get off topic...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

biggest ive seen is 15'' but i hear they can reach 18''


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> biggest ive seen is 15'' but i hear they can reach 18''
> [snapback]1148763[/snapback]​


yes i and the biggest irritan ive seen is 6" but i hear they can reach 16"..........


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i just went to the shedd aquarium and i saw some masize red devils they can get huge man


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> i just went to the shedd aquarium and i saw some masize red devils they can get huge man
> [snapback]1149867[/snapback]​


i think you may have gotton confused, we were talking about fahaka puffers, and anyway RD's dont get huge, they get 10"-12", with the XL males getting up to like 14"


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

been said fahaka gets to 18" usually they hit the 12-13" range.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Man, rd's kick ass, vicious little bastards, at any size...mine would kill every single feeder i put in there, hungry or not


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

my RD was like 4" when he got murdered by my oscar


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that sucks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my old 2" red devil almost killed my 2" rhom, and he also killed my 2" albino oscar that i had, he was a Mean Little Bastard


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice,im thinking of gettin a few red devils if i get a 125g tank that i want and throw an oscar in there to see if they can grow up 2gether, but i guess u cant


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Most of my red devils "came out of their shells" when they were about 6-7"


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o i c
wit oscars for me is like 4 inches, whats a red devils growth rate


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> nice,im thinking of gettin a few red devils if i get a 125g tank that i want and throw an oscar in there to see if they can grow up 2gether, but i guess u cant
> [snapback]1150665[/snapback]​


you couldnt get a "few" full grown RD's to get along in a 125, even with one, theres bound to be some fighting

and the oscar would be mauled by an RD, there was a person a while back that showed pics of his dead o's, i believe he had like 3 oscars in with his 6" RD in like a 90 and he lost all of em.

if RD's growth is similair to midas then it will grow hella fast, like 1"-2" a month


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o damn thats fast, i c thanks for the info i guess i might go wit 3 oscars or a fahaka we will see


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> o damn thats fast, i c thanks for the info i guess i might go wit 3 oscars or a fahaka we will see
> [snapback]1151244[/snapback]​


just watch out, oscars can be quite intolerent of each other(esp. when older)

fahakas are cool, but no f*cking doubt about it, if i had a 125, i would get a pair of festae with attempts to breed :nod:


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

My red devil is 9"and will not eat a large feeder fish.He shares a tank with a 11"tiger oscar which also won't eat feeders.Never heard of this before


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > o damn thats fast, i c thanks for the info i guess i might go wit 3 oscars or a fahaka we will see
> ...


mmmm i love festae,if i run in to some serious cash I wanna do a 180g festae setup!


----------



## dood (Jan 7, 2005)

9"devil does not seem to be athreat to my 12" oscar yet sure hope all hell doesn't break loose soon.Will watch


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

umm seems like yesterday when i still had my red devil bought at about 3 inches then when it hit that 5 mark started going after my hand for food then one day when i put him in a 65 gallon when i went to look during fedding time he came up to the glass and flared up like a moster i was so happy but thing scared the sh*t outa me so yeah but now hes sold and he was put in a good home in a 150 with a mate and some others


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my red devil is around 9 in, hates every thing, even bites the hand that feed's him


----------

